# Service transmission, StabiliTrak, and traction control warnings came on same time



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a 2014 Cruze diesel (128k miles).

Tonight while going up a hill at around 70 mph on the highway I had 3 warnings come up in my dash (Service transmission, StabiliTrak, and traction control). Luckily my exit was about 6 miles from this happening and when I got off the exit the transmission would not shift up past first gear from a red light. So I limped home at 4k RPM. Got home, restarted the car and the warnings went away, took it for a drive for about 10 minutes and it seemed to shift normally.

This has happened before at around 90k miles, car was shifting down coming to a stop sign at around 30 mph and all 3 warnings came on. I don't remember if it shifted up afterwards since I was 30 seconds from my driveway. Restarted and everything was back to normal. Since that happened, I went and had the transmission drained and refilled at a GM dealer at around 92k miles (not flushed, just drain and refill).

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Need to know the codes when it happens from a code reader. Those are simply systems disabled when the ECM detects some sort of fault.


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Thebigzeus said:


> Need to know the codes when it happens from a code reader. Those are simply systems disabled when the ECM detects some sort of fault.


I have a OBDLink MX+ code reader and Grecio, can I just plug it in and read the codes without turning off the engine?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Very curious if there are any codes...usually trans codes don't show up with a regular code reader - don't think Torque will pull them up either.

@Snipesy , will Grecio pull trans codes?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Related to the negative cable replacement?


----------

